

Why Zenefits Is Worth $4.5B and Possibly Much, Much More - bohm
http://www.forbes.com/sites/quora/2015/05/26/why-zenefits-is-worth-4-5b-and-possibly-much-much-more/

======
czbond
Ok - Forbes has definitely become a Valley Shill with their reports on this,
Uber, and Space X.

